# Hunter PGP Lowes



## RupertBear (Apr 14, 2021)

Quick question… can anyone confirm if the Hunter PGPs from Lowe's have a check valve? I don't see anything in the description or specs but the Q&A section says that they do.

Does anyone have any experience of this? Is there anyway you can tell by visually looking at the sprinkler?

Model #RTL2001PGPADJB30

PGP Rotor 22-ft-52-ft Gear Drive Rotor https://www.lowes.com/pd/Hunter-PGP-Rotor-22-ft-52-ft-Gear-Drive-Rotor/1000089005


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I believe the check valve is a rubber seal on the bottom of the sprinkler so when the head is down water doesn't drain out.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

No check valve in the Hunter PGP-ADJ model, but you can easily put one in it if you like. There is one way to know for sure there is or is not a check valve in the one Lowes is selling. Go there and take one apart to see if it has the check. Probably not the answer you are looking for, but that is the best I got

https://www.hunterindustries.com/support/pgp-installing-check-valve


----------

